# Help on Belguim?



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

hi,
i wondered if anyone could help please?,we are going to france in june and thinking of having a couple of weeks in belguim before we come home,probably the first two weks in july..could anyone suggest any sites ,aires or similair? is this a good or bad time to visit? also any other information,,,must see etc..any help would be very much appreciated.thank you tandc. :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The ardennes is a nice area - not what you would expect of Belgium - woods & hills! We've stopped a couple of times at Han sur Lesse - a nice village with caves & miniature train & zoo. there's a couple of campsites there, and an aire. 
Good restaurants & bars (belgian beers - lovely!!!)


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Hi tandc,
we were in Belgium last october and stayed on a site called Baasle Hei in a town called Turnhout,http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/belgium/antwerpen/camp-site-baalse-hei-107445/.Left there and did some wild camping in Gent a lovely place I would highly recomend,on the way home we wild camped in a little coastal town called Bray Dunes more or less on the sea front,plenty of small bars and eating places,about 50 miles from calais,hope this helps
Dave


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*Belgium*

Hi TandC

The City of Brugge is well worth a visit, lots to see and do. Free camping available at the aire de service just past the railway station. Spent quite a few nights there without any problems. The city of Ghent is also worth a visit so I am told but we have yet to go there so I cannot confirm this. For cheap ciggies and booze we have found that the best prices can be found at the town of Adinkerke. Commonly known as tobacco alley Adinkerke is just off the motorway the first exit in Belgium as you leave France heading north.
The coast road going north from De Panne to Ostend offers plenty of places to wild camp, we often stay on the road between Middlekerke and Ostend where you are only a matter of yards from the beach. Hope this helps have a great trip.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

send a e-mail to irishmike great guy and he lives there you can find him in the members list


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Having been there last year...If you get anywhere near Mechelen it is well worth a visit. That's if you like historic buildings and err proper Gouden beer served in historic buildings

>>>Link<<<

Edit

And if you have got kids with you take them >>>Here<<< It's great fun


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi tandc;

A good website for aires in Belgium is >here<

pete


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Can recommend the Aire at Bruges, also Camping Memling at Ghent right by a bustop into town/railway station. We took the train from there to visit Antwerp but there is an Aire there I can't lay my hands on it right now but will look and post it if you are going. Trains are also easy to Brussels from Ghent. 

Ruth


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry forgoy about the Aire at Ostend too, makes a pleasant coastal diversion, with lots to see.


----------

